# Enable sound in BIOS



## Edgar Love (Jan 18, 2006)

I have integrated sound in my computer. How do I enable sound in my BIOS so that I can install a sound card?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

If you wan't to install a sound card you want to disable the onboard audio.
If you want to use the onbaord sound,enable it.
You can usually enter the BIOS by pressing delete at start up,
but it depends on the computer.
Watch the screen and it should say a key to press to enter setup.
Once in the setup menu,look for integrated peripherals.move down
to it with the arrow keys and hit enter.
Should be able to enable audio from there.
Read the screen for instructions on changing settings.


----------

